#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Vrachtwagen Duitsland

## Italio

Binnenkort moeten wij met de vrachtwagen of bus en aanhanger voor een klus naar duitsland. Deze klus is op een zondag. Nu is er in Duitsland een verbod om met vrachtwagens of aanhanger te rijden op zondag.

Mijn vraag is dus weet iemand hoe dit werkt voor licht en geluid. Is dit ook voor ons van toe passing, en is er een mogelijkheid dat je hier iets van een vergunning kunt aan vragen om toch te mogen rijden?

B.v.d. Michiel

----------


## BAJ productions

in het andere geval wordt het een hele lange dag

----------


## rinus bakker

Voor zover ik weet (maar mijn kennis is gedateert!) moet de organisator promotor opdrachtgever in Duitsland voor jullie een 'genehmigung' (ofzo) aanvragen bij de lokale politie-autoriteiten.
Zorg dat hij jullie hierover informeert. 
Hij is neem ik aan een Duitser, en wordt dus geacht de Duitse wetgeving te kennen  :Big Grin: 
suc6
Rinus

----------


## design

Om te mogen rijden moet je met origineel kentekenbewijs naar 
een soort RDW/Rijkswaterstaat in de regio waar je reis op zondag begint.
Daar kun je dan eventueel tegen betaling een ontheffing krijgen, als je 
duidelijk kunt maken dat je echt die dag moet rijden. 

Voor meer informatie kun je terecht bij EVO www.evo.nl 
Zij kunnen je alle info geven over dit punt.

David

----------


## Gast1401081

1 voordeel : de vrachtwagen begint in duitsland pas bij 7,5 ton, dus met een klein bakkie mag je gewoon sturen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

En losse truck (zonder trailer) dus ook...
Vergeet ook niet dat je in Duitsland nu ook wegentaks moet betalen, zo'n IR-kastje wat je op voorruit hangt, en waar je per km voor aangerekend wordt. Boetes zijn hierop behoorlijk duur.
Misschien dan ook al gemakkelijker om hiervoor even naar een Pieter Smit of dergelijke te bellen, en die brengen al je papieren dan wel even zelf in orde, en zorgen voor alle toelatingen en IR-kastjes etc.
Vergeet niet dat je hier ook 's nachts niet rijdt met een truck zonder "low noise" kenteken en certificaat !

En zondag wordt in Duitsland dus gerekend van zaterdag avond 12 uur (en mits een beetje onderhandelingstalent vanaf zondagmorgen 6 uur) tot zondagavond 22 uur.

----------


## Upgrading your system

ja, maar je wegentax mag je ook gewoon bij betaalautomaten betalen, je hoeft niet ff zo'n Ir-kastje aan te schaffen.

en je mag daar een stuk harder op de snelwegen, dus als je een beetje bus hebt, kun je zaterdag terug zijn, dan hoef je dus niet te rijden op zondag [:P]

nee, zonder dolle, het is niet zo ingewikkeld als het lijkt, alleen moet je zorgen dat je even iemand hebt die het exact weet, en je moet een beetje duits spreken, want als je als hollander wordt aangehouden in Duitsland, en je spreekt geen duits, dan zoeken ze net zo lang tot ze iets hebben gevonden waarvoor ze je een bon kunnen geven..

terwijl je toch zou zeggen dat ze nog wat goed te maken hebben { :Wink: ]  :Big Grin:

----------

